# Pearl Harbor on a 4-hour layover?



## flatiron (Aug 24, 2016)

First time Hawaii and visiting Maui and Kauai for 2 weeks. We specifically booked our Hawaiian Air inter-island flight to go through OAHU with a 4-hour layover to visit Pearl Harbor! This is the maximum layover where they will check your luggage through.

HNL to Pearl Harbor by taxi looks to be max 5 miles/15 minutes on the map. The USS Arizona tour is 75 minutes. Then taxi back to airport.

QUESTIONS
1.  Should w expect the tour to run on time? (it's a boat ride so not like we can leave early to get back to airport if we have to) 
2. What are SECURITY lines like for inter-island flights? If we arrive 30-45 minutes prior already checked in with no luggage is that enough time to get through security?
3. TAXI's are they easy to find at both ends?


We're a little nervous we may miss our flight on SEP 2nd. Here are our times:

TOTAL LAYOVER 3hours 55 min= 12:42 PM land to - 4:47 PM depart
USS ARIZONA TICKETS 2:30-3:45 PM
Trying to change tickets to 2:00-3:15 PM or 2:15-3:30 PM

Please those with experience chime in!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't chance it.

My reasons:
- traffic in Honolulu can blow that schedule out of the water
- security lines at the airport can be nuts, if you have TSA PreCheck you might be able to avoid the worst of it


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't do it.  Hawaii trips are supposed to be relaxing and that schedule isn't relaxing.

After seeing Hawaii once you'll be back again and again.  Schedule the next trip so you can see Oahu, Honolulu, etc and spend 4-5 days.

Aloha, Sterling


----------



## flatiron (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Non-refundable tickets booked, so our 2 choices are:
-- to sit in the airport for 4 hours
--ask Hawaiian Air what happens to our luggage they "checked through" if we miss our flight and have to take a later one.

Anyone know what the real taxi time will be mid-day, (30 minutes?)
What's the "average" time to get through security


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2016)

flatiron said:


> Thanks for the input. Non-refundable tickets booked, so our 2 choices are:
> -- to sit in the airport for 4 hours
> --ask Hawaiian Air what happens to our luggage they "checked through" if we miss our flight and have to take a later one.
> 
> ...



You are asking us to be fortune tellers.   I doubt that anyone can predict the "real" taxi time.

Here are some sites where you can check security line times, which again can vary.

https://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/airport_search_results.aspx

http://www.ifly.com/honolulu-international-airport/wait-times


----------



## gmarine (Aug 24, 2016)

I wouldnt do it either. We just came from Oahu and went to Pearl Harbor. As others have said, traffic can be a nightmare in HNL. There was a lot of construction in the area of the airport and Pearl Harbor.
Youre also assuming that your inter island flight is on time which isnt a guarantee by any means and assuming that after you land will you be able to get off the plane immediately versus waiting to cross a runway, for a gate etc.  You are also assuming that you are going to get your rental car quickly. Even with bypass the counter it took us almost and hour to get our car and leave the airport. 

Then there is the parking and long lines to get into Pearl Harbor, then line to check in for your tour. And youre only talking about seeing the Arizona Memorial, not the Missouri, Bowfin, or any of the museums/monuments. You also have to schedule your tour to take into account if your flight is late or you are delayed getting there.  If you miss your tour departure time youre out of luck. 

Really tough, if even possible to do what youre thinking. I would reconsider.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2016)

gmarine said:


> I wouldnt do it either. We just came from Oahu and went to Pearl Harbor. As others have said, traffic can be a nightmare in HNL. There was a lot of construction in the area of the airport and Pearl Harbor.
> Youre also assuming that your inter island flight is on time which isnt a guarantee by any means and assuming that after you land will you be able to get off the plane immediately versus waiting to cross a runway, for a gate etc.  You are also assuming that you are going to get your rental car quickly. Even with bypass the counter it took us almost and hour to get our car and leave the airport.
> 
> Then there is the parking and long lines to get into Pearl Harbor, then line to check in for your tour. And youre only talking about seeing the Arizona Memorial, not the Missouri, Bowfin, or any of the museums/monuments.
> ...



I think the OP was asking about taxis, so there wouldn't be the time factored in to pick up, and return, a rental car.  

That said, as I said in my first post, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## flatiron (Aug 24, 2016)

This website for security lines is helpful, I'm going to bookmark this for all my trips thank you.

I wish I had posted here BEFORE I booked 3 of us on this 4-hour Pearl Harbor excursion! Now I'm left with damage control. I will call the Airline when they open to see what happens to our luggage if we miss the flight. We don't mind taking LONGER than 4 hours to see Pearl Harbor, but we know there's no where to leave/check our luggage if we do.

Changing the flights now will incur $450 in change fees, more than we paid for the flights. Any other ideas?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2016)

Another vote to not try and do this.  You just don't have enough time.

I see your flights are on a Friday.  Busy traffic at PH on Fridays, as tourists try and cram in the PH visit before they fly home. Only weekends are worse, when Locals try and take their family and friends to see things.

Not sure what the best resolution is, except to maybe schedule an extra day on Oahu on your way back, or try and arrange a day trip tour from the outer island.  It adds to the cost of your trip, but may be the best way to properly see the memorials.  

On its face, maybe the best option is to skip the PH leg and relax.

Dave


----------



## flatiron (Aug 24, 2016)

--We have timed entry tickets for 2:30-3:45 PM
--Separately we're pretty sure we can get timed entry tickets for 2:00-3:15 or 2:15-3:30, as they release 700+ tickets online everyday at 7 AM the day prior.
--Not sure what the security lines/locker situation is at the Pearl Harbor end though?


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2016)

I went back and looked at an old trip report. My husband and I did a Diamondhead hike on a 4 hour layover (and even took an earlier standby flight - back in 2007 when you could do that for free - now it is $30 pp plus the fare difference). We were traveling with carry-ons only and rented a car. We were hustling though and I remember being a sweaty mess when we got back to the airport. It was fun at the time but we had very little downside - if we missed our flight it was free to get on the next one. In your case I wouldn't do it (personally) because of the high cost if the flight is missed. Also I don't think that Pearl Harbor is something to rush through. 

Also - there's a certain time that you have to be there to board - not takeoff time. Looked it up - for inter-island it's 30 minutes before takeoff. I'm ok with cutting things close but your schedule makes me nervous. You have no wiggle room at all.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2016)

flatiron said:


> --We have timed entry tickets for 2:30-3:45 PM
> --Separately we're pretty sure we can get timed entry tickets for 2:00-3:15 or 2:15-3:30, as they release 700+ tickets online everyday at 7 AM the day prior.
> --Not sure what the security lines/locker situation is at the Pearl Harbor end though?



How closely does that timed schedule stay on track?  Does it ever get behind? My guess is yes, and ticketed time isn't a guarantee that the tour will depart at that time. 

I know you really want to do this, but the logistics just sound a bit tight to me.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2016)

flatiron said:


> --We have timed entry tickets for 2:30-3:45 PM
> --Separately we're pretty sure we can get timed entry tickets for 2:00-3:15 or 2:15-3:30, as they release 700+ tickets online everyday at 7 AM the day prior.
> --Not sure what the security lines/locker situation is at the Pearl Harbor end though?



Are the tickets refundable?

And yeah, you probably should have asked before booking the tour.  With your first post we thought you were asking for input, not how to make it work.


----------



## flatiron (Aug 24, 2016)

When I first posted this I was asking for input, but now I see from those who have been there before we will likely miss our flights. Now I am doing damage control and trying to come up with the best solution, besides sitting in airport.

Hawaiian Air told me their policy is that our luggage will check through from Maui to Kauai even if we MISS our flight in Honolulu. I know it's hard to believe in this age of security, but 3 different agents confirmed this. That gets rid of our luggage problem while at Pearl Harbor.

Once we miss the 2nd leg of our flight (which I now assume we will), our ticket gets cancelled. We then have to buy a new ticket from Honolulu to Kauai at going rate, there are plenty of seats/flights at the moment.  Agent on the ground has the discretion to let us fly stand-by, and not charge us.

Worst case scenario - we pay extra $$, but we eliminated our storage issue for luggage and get to see some of Pearl Harbor. I won't be back to Hawaii at all or for a long time, so I vote for that but will ask the group what they want to do.

Thank you all for input.  Anyone familiar with logistics of wait times and on-time for tours and taxi's etc. feel free to chime in!


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't do this. Unless you are amazing robust travelers, the long flight from NY with the 5 hour time change will not leave you in the best shape.  Pearl Harbor deserves more time and not to be rushed.

Why not suck it up, get your luggage and check into a hotel near the airport for one night?  Change the inter island flight to first thing the next morning.

Deb


----------



## flatiron (Aug 24, 2016)

The Oahu layover is actually _between_ our 5 nights on Maui and 6 nights on Kauai. We will be very rested!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2016)

How about re-booking the inter island flight so you get to Oahu earlier?

***oops - I see that the luggage storage is a problem.

This seems like a good alternative:



> Are there baggage/luggage lockers or baggage storage facility at Honolulu International Airport, where are they located, and what are the rates, sizes available, and hours or operation?
> 
> Due to enhanced airport security requirements, baggage storage and locker facilities at the Honolulu International Airport are not available.
> 
> ...


 http://hidot.hawaii.gov/airports/faqs/


----------



## LilyPond (Aug 24, 2016)

My two cents:  
I would either widen the travel window so that you have at least double the time between flights, or let go of going to Pearl Harbor during the existing window.  

Relax and enjoy your trip, let go of cramming tons of activities into short time frames.  It isn't worth it, it just isn't, make the choice to let go of stress instead of creating more.  Embrace the spirit of Aloha.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 24, 2016)

If you really want to do this, then sacrifice a night at one of the other islands and book a night in Oahu.  Walking through the museum, which comprise of several buildings, it took me more than an hour to read through the events.  Then the boat ride to Arizona memorial.  It is definitely a very somber moment and not  one to be rushed through.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 24, 2016)

There's a new onsite baggage storage facility at HNL. 
I remember reading about it - http://beatofhawaii.com/whats-new-at-iconic-hawaii-airports/

Found the new store link on the HNL AIRPORT SITE - http://hawaii.gov/hnl/customer-service/on-site-baggage-storage/?searchterm=Baggage
BAGGAGE STORAGE website - https://www.baggagestoragehawaii.com/


----------



## silentg (Aug 24, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> There's a new onsite baggage storage facility at HNL.
> I remember reading about it - http://beatofhawaii.com/whats-new-at-iconic-hawaii-airports/
> 
> Found the new store link on the HNL AIRPORT SITE - http://hawaii.gov/hnl/customer-service/on-site-baggage-storage/?searchterm=Baggage
> BAGGAGE STORAGE website - https://www.baggagestoragehawaii.com/



We stayed in Honolulu 3 nights, at KoOleana. Took a bus trip from the resort to Pearl Harbour and the Arizona. Then on the Saturday we took Island Air to Maui. Was glad to have extra time in Oahu.
Silentg


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2016)

As I have flown for many years ... if you miss a leg of a continuing flight, you might find out that your RETURN TICKETS home (all booked as a RT), were also cancelled.

The airline does not cancel your tickets if their flights are delayed or cancelled on their end (think SNOW cancellation or equipment issues) ... plus depending on the airport (or 20 other variables), either your luggage might be at final destination or somewheres in the Oahu airport.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2016)

flatiron said:


> The Oahu layover is actually _between_ our 5 nights on Maui and 6 nights on Kauai. We will be very rested!



If you bought your inter island airfare separately for your flight from OGG to LIH via Hawaiian Airlines, the change fee should be $30pp plus fare difference.

http://hawaiianair.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1890/~/change-or-cancel-your-flight


----------



## sts1732 (Aug 25, 2016)

flatiron said:


> --We have timed entry tickets for 2:30-3:45 PM
> --Separately we're pretty sure we can get timed entry tickets for 2:00-3:15 or 2:15-3:30, as they release 700+ tickets online everyday at 7 AM the day prior.
> --Not sure what the security lines/locker situation is at the Pearl Harbor end though?


When we visited the memorial, there was 4 large tour buses there, and the line stretched out into the field behind the memorial and back around. Even tho it moved quickly it took some time to even get to the actual bldg. to enter in the memorial.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 25, 2016)

Pearl Harbor is very close to the airport, so if I were going to try this, I'd opt to take taxis. Or I'd hire a driver for a half day so that he could stow our luggage while we toured PH.  A boat tour? No way. 

Besides, you're not going to enjoy it if you spend the entire time worried about making it back to the airport.  I'd either change my flight or call and see if I could cancel the tour.  Most allow cancellations within 48 hours or so.


----------



## flatiron (Aug 25, 2016)

*This is what we decided...*



flatiron said:


> First time Hawaii and visiting Maui and Kauai for 2 weeks. We specifically booked our Hawaiian Air inter-island flight to go through OAHU with a 4-hour layover to visit Pearl Harbor! This is the maximum layover where they will check your luggage through.
> 
> HNL to Pearl Harbor by taxi looks to be max 5 miles/15 minutes on the map. The USS Arizona tour is 75 minutes. Then taxi back to airport.
> 
> ...




-----------------------------------

OP here, this is what our group decided about the 4-hour Pearl Harbor layover, thanks to everyone's input:



Unanimous TUG opinion: don't do it. Plus I forgot it was Friday of a holiday weekend making it more crowded and risky (thanks DaveNW)

My friend will cut her losses and skip Oahu, flying straight from Maui to Kauai (she'll spend a week in Honolulu later in the month so will see Pearl Harbor then)

My daughter and I want to visit Pearl Harbor no matter what as a day trip between other Islands, as we likely won't be back for a long time.

We lengthened our layover from 4 to 8 hours for $39 higher fare + $30 change fee, (thank you alwaysonvac)

We will use one of the luggage storage options we were unaware of originally. For those interested here they are:

   1.  Aloha curbside pick-up $20+ (thank you DeniseM):  alohaairportdeliveryandstorage.com
   2.  HNL has a new storage option at the airport run by Smartecarte $12-15/day, (thanks alwaysonvac):  baggagestoragehawaii.com  
   3.  Pearl Harbor also stores luggage up to 50 pounds for $3  pearlharborwebsite.com/useful-info-pearl-harbor-visitors/

TIP - for those facing "sold out" timed entry tickets for Pearl Harbor here is a tip:  every day they release 1300 walk-in tickets on the day of AND about 400 tickets the prior day ONLINE at 7 AM HST. Go to Recreation.gov to get the free tickets, with a $1.50 service charge per ticket. 

Thanks to everyone's input we will still get to see Pearl Harbor, in a more relaxed and less stressful way.
My daughter the history buff is SO excited. 
MAHALO!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2016)

Glad you came up with something that worked out for you.

The only time we visited Pearl Harbor was on the 4th of July.  It just worked out that during our trip it was the only day we could get there.  Back then you either couldn't get tickets ahead of time, or we didn't know about it.  So we got there early and waited in line until they opened.

While we waited in line we were serenaded by a youth chorus that was waiting in line with us.  Since it was the 4th the city band was playing on the dock.  Yes, it was crowded, but well worth it.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2016)

Your new plan is very doable.  

Remember, you cannot take any type of bag into the the park, including purses, camera bags, etc.  You can take things in your pockets, and a hand-held camera  or phone.  

So - I would buy good suitcase locks, and lock my purse in my suitcase for storage, and put my wallet in my pocket.  If you have a big wallet, you may have to just pull out your ID, cash, and credit cards and put them in your pocket.  Might want to buy a small wallet for that.  

I usually down-size my purse and wallet to the essentials for vacation, so this would be a good opportunity to do that.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2016)

Good options for you.    You'll be able to enjoy it more, and really get a flavor for the whole situation. When you see the crowds and such, you'll understand more why your previous idea just wasn't feasible.

When we last visited Pearl Harbor, there was an author hanging out in the bookstore there signing copies of his historical book about things.  It was a great book, lots of facts and detailed images.  We spoke for a few minutes, and he impressed me with his knowledge of things.  It was very much worthwhile.

Enjoy your time.

Dave


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 25, 2016)

Great solution, flatiron.  Pearl Harbor is a must-see, IMO.   Just not in the middle of a 4 hour layover.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2016)

Wonderful, thanks for sharing the new plan


----------



## Kapolei (Aug 26, 2016)

I am going to add a casual dining tip about 15 minutes from the airport --- Nico's which is on Nimitz highway.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 26, 2016)

Kapolei said:


> I am going to add a casual dining tip about 15 minutes from the airport --- Nico's which is on Nimitz highway.



That is a great idea. I love to eat fish and that is the best place on Oahu. Great deals for lunch at $13 per plate.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 9, 2016)

Pearl Harbor;

 The tours run on time
 You need to be there 15 minutes before the tour
 The tour is first a 25 minute movie then a 10 minute boat ride and then 15 minutes on the memorial then a boat ride back
 There are two small museums (free) at entrance to the theater which are very good   and several other exhibits 
there is also the Bowfin sub , the pacific air museum and the Missouri battleship
As far as tickets  The day before you go: There is a website which sell timed tickets online starting at 7 am (Hawaii time) for a small handling fee. ( the smart way to go!! ) They have lots of tickets for each hour so you can plan your trip as needed. 
OR
they have walk up tickets which I think they start giving away at 7am  BUT they maybe for hours later
When we were there in Mid Nov  at 8:30 they were giving people tickets for 10 am  I'd guess by 10 am the tickets were for after 1pm.
So although you can get walk up tickets the wait may be several hours

Good luck


----------



## tompalm (Dec 12, 2016)

flatiron said:


> First time Hawaii and visiting Maui and Kauai for 2 weeks. We specifically booked our Hawaiian Air inter-island flight to go through OAHU with a 4-hour layover to visit Pearl Harbor! This is the maximum layover where they will check your luggage through.
> 
> HNL to Pearl Harbor by taxi looks to be max 5 miles/15 minutes on the map. The USS Arizona tour is 75 minutes. Then taxi back to airport.
> 
> ...



There is a lot to see at the museum or different buildings at Arizona Memorial. You can catch a cab and go over there for an hour or longer to walk around just to see what is available. Getting on the boat and going over to the ship that was sunk is only a part of it. If your airline plans are set, see how you feel when you arrive. It is close to the airport and easy to do. Traffic should not be a problem.


----------

